# Police handguns in your area?



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Besides a Glock, what handguns are issued to the police dept in your area?

All I ever see where I am at are Glocks.


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

My agency issues the S&W 4006. A few of the area departments also issue S&W 3rd gens (various models). Another issues the SW99. One local agency issues Glock but allows the carry of S&W or Sig. Sometimes see an old timer with a wheelgun.


----------



## Guest (May 31, 2006)

Beretta 96D for my area (town) 

But the town over I think they have a choice between sigs and glocks...


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

city uses h&k .45s
state uses berretta .357sig
not sure what the county rurals, or the sherriffs department use. 

danny


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

The Local Departments issue Glocks. Some Individuals that can carry what they want, carry other brands.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

I see a lot of Beretta 92's... Really have no idea of what is issued...


----------



## Maximo (May 26, 2006)

Beretta 96 and Glock. A lot of Texas Rangers in my area almost all Colt 1911.


----------



## chromedome1954 (May 8, 2006)

I see Glocks, Sigs and Berettas....in that order.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Sigs and Glocks here 'bouts


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

The locals here just changed from a S&W wheelgun (not sure which model) to the Berreta 96. I talked to a couple who were very happy about the switch.


----------



## Phantom (May 5, 2006)

PA State Troopers get the Beretta 96


----------



## breech (May 5, 2006)

Let me see..

Houston Police- Sig 229 .40, Glock 22, Beretta 96, unknown S&W semi-auto
Texas DPS- Sig 226 .357sig
Harris County Sheriff's Dept- I've seen different guns
Sugar Land PD- various guns
Pasadena PD- anything larger than a .38

Someone correct the list if I am off..


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2006)

In my area they all seem to be compact 1911 style handguns. On another note I noticed once while talking with a cop in my area that the shotgun he had in the patrol car was a Mossberg 500. Made me proud to be a Mossberg owner. I thought all cops used only a Remington 870.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Mossbergs are pretty popular too.

I used to have a Winchester 1300. I liked those a lot.

Interesting to see all the different types of weapons.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

My town uses Beretta 96 and most don't know how to use them. Our State troopers use Sig's


----------



## hberttmank (May 5, 2006)

Local law enforcement all carry Glocks. Highway Patrol carry Sigs.


----------



## blackice (May 11, 2006)

Sig p226 .40 and Glock are the primary weapons issued in Michigan....


----------



## jimg11 (May 17, 2006)

My local department issues the Sig 2340 in 357 Sig. It is set up DAO. I would perfer a traditional DA but this gun will do the job. I think that the 357 Sig round is tops. Before we decided on it I took a chronograph and guns in 9mm, 40 s&w and 357 Sig and put all through their paces and was most impressed with the 357 Sig. It gave me at least 150 fps over the fastest 9mm +p round that I tried and the recoil seemed less than the 40 S&W. We turned in our P228 Sigs in 9mm. The department to our south issues the S&W 5946 DA 9mm and another adjoining department issues the Sig 226. in 9mm using Federal +p+ 115 gr. Jim


----------



## SgtRich (Jun 5, 2006)

Members of the Chicago Police Department must buy their own weapons AND they must be DAO 9mm cal. pistols. The only acceptable brands are Smith & Wesson, Sig Sauer, Beretta and Ruger.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

I live in a smaller township of 11,000 people and our "Barney Fifes" carry 45acp Sig P220s. This is their choice and not mine; I feel a Glock 21 is a better weapon. How do I know? I owned a P220 yet I still own my Glock 21 and Glock 30. Sad to say but I feel Sig P220 and P226 pistols are overrated and over priced. Regards, Richard :lol:


----------



## gdog (May 20, 2006)

jimg11 said:


> My local department issues the Sig 2340 in 357 Sig. It is set up DAO. I would perfer a traditional DA but this gun will do the job. I think that the 357 Sig round is tops. Before we decided on it I took a chronograph and guns in 9mm, 40 s&w and 357 Sig and put all through their paces and was most impressed with the 357 Sig. It gave me at least 150 fps over the fastest 9mm +p round that I tried and the recoil seemed less than the 40 S&W. We turned in our P228 Sigs in 9mm. The department to our south issues the S&W 5946 DA 9mm and another adjoining department issues the Sig 226. in 9mm using Federal +p+ 115 gr. Jim


Federal +P+ 115 in a sig requires a recoil spring change.That is my favorite round.Very few pistols will hold up long with it.It usually requires a trip to the morgue if shot with it.Very few dept. will approve it because if they miss it will still be lethal a long way off.If I ever had to use it I hope the BG does not have aids because you will get sprayed with body fluid,blood and maybe their last meal.The Texas boys that have used the .357 sig love it.The federal might have an edge in penetration.

Ed


----------



## poncaguy (May 7, 2006)

Nothing but Glock 22's here in Ponca City OK.............


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

*Local PD*

Carry tupperware's shooting 40 S&W'S.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Local PD uses mostly Glock 22's, Texas Dept. of Public Safety uses Sigs (not sure what model) in .357 Sig cal., Sheriff's deputies use lots of different sidearms (mostly their choice based on several that are approved).


----------

